# What Day Is It ?



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 24, 2016)

_Come on you know._
_

_
_*G*_


----------



## higgite (Feb 24, 2016)

I thought everyone knew. It’s a famous person’s birthday… Honus Wagner! 

I looked it up on my Apple computer. 

Tom


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 24, 2016)

Funny that. I was just listening to "The ride of the Valkyrie's" . I believe it was on Hitlers top 10 list.  Mike


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 24, 2016)

Wednesdayday.


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 24, 2016)

The day before Thursday......


----------



## kvt (Feb 24, 2016)

Good one mike
Two days until I get to go play with machines for the weekend.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 24, 2016)

It’s a day we are all alive to enjoy.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Feb 24, 2016)

It's Saturday in my world. Being retired, I have 6 Saturdays and 1 Sunday...only because the liquor stores are closed on that day.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 2, 2016)

_It's back._
_

_
_*G*_


----------

